# ECLIPSE 38 Saw Sharpener



## EvgenijL (20 Sep 2010)

Hi Guys,

I have bought recently a second hand "Eclipse 38 Saw Sharpener" but it is missing its instructions sheet.

If there is anyone who's got one, could you please email it to me in PDF format so that i could print it of as a document.

Many thanks.

EV


----------



## katellwood (24 Sep 2010)

PM me your e-mail and I will see what I can do


----------



## pedder (25 Sep 2010)

Cheers 
Pedder


----------



## katellwood (26 Sep 2010)

Good spot Pedder, however on that button there was no facility to attach a PDF (but i'm sure you will show me how)


----------



## bugbear (27 Sep 2010)

EvgenijL":2a1zpbql said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have bought recently a second hand "Eclipse 38 Saw Sharpener" but it is missing its instructions sheet.
> 
> ...



I've got one, and have tried to use it - but I find it more of a hinderance than a help. You have to realign it for every tooth, and aligning a jig accurately is a fiddle.

And you *still* have to judge the evenness of the teeth by eye, and that's one of the harder tasks.

And it requires special files.

I recommend the Robert Wearing "rake pointer" design.

BugBear


----------



## pedder (27 Sep 2010)

katellwood":15faom4a said:


> Good spot Pedder, however on that button there was no facility to attach a PDF (but i'm sure you will show me how)



Hi katellwood,

sorry, I missed that. But how about loading up a picture here? Than we all know about this sharpening jig.

Cheers 
Pedder

(who btw recommends to sharpen with a handle on the file and without any other jig.)


----------



## katellwood (27 Sep 2010)

Hi Pedder 

Its currently a PDF however will turn it into a Jpeg and post 

Regards


----------



## katellwood (27 Sep 2010)

For Pedder and anyone else who can utilise this info 
















Converted from a PDF hence the watermarks

Regards


----------



## pedder (28 Sep 2010)

Thank You!


----------



## OldSchoolTools (29 Dec 2010)

Hello Gents,

I see you have this sorted now?
I have an eclipse 38 Saw sharpener still in box with instructions never been used? like new, I also have a vintage boxed Fraser saw sharpener with instructions if anyone is interested I could post either at £20 each to the mainland UK.
PM ME IF OF AN INTEREST.

Gary


----------



## OldSchoolTools (29 Dec 2010)

OldSchoolTools":1xjhl33q said:


> Hello Gents,
> 
> I see you have this sorted now?
> I have an eclipse 38 Saw sharpener still in box with instructions never been used? like new, I also have a vintage boxed Fraser saw sharpener with instructions if anyone is interested I could post either at £20 each to the mainland UK.
> ...


sorry the Fraser is a sharpenig jig and not a saw sharpener, but I guess you all knew that!!!

Gary


----------



## matthewwh (29 Dec 2010)

At the risk of being accused of 'channeling my inner grimsdale' I'm with Pedder on this one. a fingertip on one of the flats of the saw file gives you visual and tactile referances for what the file is up to. Adding further visual complications would seem to add unnecessary obstruction to your field of view.

I haven't tried one of these jigs on a handsaw but the last time I tried one on a chainsaw I ended up making it worse. The guide ended up in the bin and I had to start again doing it by eye. The concept of a gude is fine but why attach it to the file (which moves) rather than the sawblade (which doesn't)? 

Fair play to anyone who finds that they help though, at the end of the day the objective is a sharp saw, how you get there is up to you.


----------



## bugbear (4 Jan 2011)

OldSchoolTools":b626ica0 said:


> , I also have a vintage boxed Fraser saw sharpener with instructions if anyone is interested I could post either at £20 each to the mainland UK.
> PM ME IF OF AN INTEREST.
> 
> sorry the Fraser is a sharpenig jig and not a saw sharpener, but I guess you all knew that!!!
> ...



Is it illustrated on your site anywhere?

BugBea


----------

